# أوقات بييجي عليك وقت ..تلاقي نفسك مخنوق من كل حاجه



## mary naeem (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أوقات بييجي عليك وقت ..​







​

تلاقي نفسك مخنوق من كل حاجه !!
مش بعيد لو قاعد لوحدك دموعك تنزل
وتدور عـ اللي كان بيفرحك تلاقيه مش موجود
حتي أقرب الناس ليك ممكن يكون مش جنبك 

أقولك عـ حاجه ..
فـ الوقت ده أكتر حاجه هتفكر فيها هي النوم .....
بس قبل ما تنام روح أقف دقايق صلي ولو عايز تعيط متقولش لأ .. عيط وحكي مع ربنا وهات اللي فـ قلبك كله وقوله : أنا مخنوق وتعبان ومليش غيرك فرحني بأي طريقة !!
بعد كده روح إغسل وشك .. وحط دماغك عـ مخدتك وإضحك أصلك "ضمنت إن ربنا هيفرحك لما هتقوم " ..

هتلاقي كل حاجه إتغيرت خالص ..
كل اللي مكنش جنبك ربنا هيبعتهولك يبسطك
واللي كان شاغل بالك ربنا هيحله في دقايق 

أصل إنت كنت تعبان عشان بعدت عنه شويتين وأول ما قربت منه قلبك رجع تاني مزقطط وفرحان .. وخليها فـ بالك علطول :
اللي بيبعد عن ربنا عمره ما هيحس بالفرحه والآمان
†_†​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اللة عليكي 
تامل في غاية الروعة 
انا دموعي نزلت 
الرب يباركك ويبارك محبتك الغالية 
ولي الفخر اني اكون اول من يقرأ 
هذه الكلمات الحقيقية النابعة عن تجربة ملموسة 
​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)

تامل  روحي جميل اشكرك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

كلمات روعه يا مارى تسلم ايديكى 
بجد مفيش حد هيقدر يساعدنى ا
خرج من المود ده غير رب المجد يسوع 
هو الصديق الالزق من الاخ 
رب يباركك حبيبتى ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## نجم المنتدى (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أصل إنت كنت تعبان عشان بعدت عنه شويتين وأول ما قربت منه قلبك رجع تاني مزقطط وفرحان .. وخليها فـ بالك علطول :
اللي بيبعد عن ربنا عمره ما هيحس بالفرحه والآمان
حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة اوووووووووووى برافووووووووووو بجد تامل جميل واسمحيلى هسرق الاسم واعملو اغنية ممكن


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2013)

كان نفسى أعطى تقييم
لكن المنتدى رفض
عموما موضوع جميل جدا ورائع
فالصلاه هى قمه الحلول لكل متضايق وتعبان
قال يسوع:* تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثّقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم*

فالراحه بين أحضانه وتحت قدميه
*بشكرك* جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الله عليكى يا مارى بجد الموضوع ده جاى فى وقته اووووى 
لانى عايشة الفترة دى دلوقتى 
ميرسى حبيبتى لموضوعك الجميل والمعزى ربنا يبارك حياتك 
احلى تقييم 
*​


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الله عليكى يا مارى 
تأمل رائع 
كلمات من القلب طبعا اللى بيقرب من ربنا بيرتاح وبيحس بالامان 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الكلام ده جاي في وقته

انا فعلاً مخنوق و زهقان و متضايق

متضايق من حاجات كتير

علشان بعيد عن ربنا


شكراً يا ماري للكلام الجميل ده​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 نوفمبر 2013)

هتلاقي كل حاجه إتغيرت خالص ..
كل اللي مكنش جنبك ربنا هيبعتهولك يبسطك
 واللي كان شاغل بالك ربنا هيحله في دقايق 
*بديعة وجميلة جداً وأحساس الكلمة رائع جداً جداً*
*شكراً أختي العزيزة على مواضيعك المتنوعة والجميلة والرائعة جداً، تحياتي *
* وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك تعبك في أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة دائماً*
* ربنا يفرح قلبك وأحبائك على طول بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة *
* والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح...آمين*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 نوفمبر 2013)

احيانا الدموع بيتقى متحجرة
والقلب حزين جدا لكن لازم نرمى همومنا على ربنا
الامل فى الرب كبير جدا


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ميرسي حبيبتي على الموضوع المعزي جدا
فحقا لما نبتعد عن ربنا نفقد فرحنا وسلامنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------

